
Microsoft Edge Just Dropped These Brilliant New Features to Beat Chrome - praveenscience
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kateoflahertyuk/2020/08/29/microsoft-edge-just-dropped-these-brilliant-new-features-to-beat-chrome/
======
bradknowles
I wouldn’t consider any of these “features” to be brilliant. Might make things
somewhat better in a pure Enterprise/Windows environment, but nothing that
couldn’t easily be solved with a couple of extensions.

------
croes
Just to clarify because the title sounds like the opposite. "Microsoft Edge 85
packs some brilliant features that could tempt Google Chrome users looking to
switch browsers."

------
aphroz
So Edge is now second ? Poor Firefox

~~~
kdtsh
Firefox really seems like it’s doing everything right in terms of application
development. If it doesn’t break into the market again and start increasing
its user base, I don’t know where it goes from here. Of course it doesn’t need
to have 40-50% of market usage to be good, but having a browser which steadily
improves doesn’t seem feasible in the long term if usage is dropping off, or
at least isn’t stabilising.

Like many others I made the switch to Chrome when it came out, but then came
back to Firefox some years later. It would be a very sad day for Firefox to go
into maintenance mode. Mozilla has already shed a load of talented developers.

~~~
aphroz
They should try to change name like Edge did, people associate Firefox to an
old browser, it reminds them when internet was slow and it carries old
memories. No matter how good it can be, it requires an effort for the user to
do the switch. and try it out. The effort is probably greater when it's
actually a comeback.

------
ilaksh
This is clearly a paid press release disguised as an independent article.

~~~
christefano
Welcome to Forbes :(

